
My Latest Self Hosted Hugo Workflow - philcrocket
https://www.jaredwolff.com/my-latest-self-hosted-hugo-workflow/
======
verdverm
I just switched from self hosted hugo to netlify + docsy yesterday, pretty
great and happy so far. All I do now is make git pushes to master (before I
tagged, but ran my own CI/K8S)

[https://docs.hofstadter.io](https://docs.hofstadter.io) if you want to see
what it looks like

